# Northcliff - Juice stock clearance



## SlinX (13/5/15)

Hi all! 

So here are some more specials at the Northcliff branch! This is a clearance sale of both Hurricane Vapes and Bombies and I have decided not to restock these juices to make way for newer and better things  

Bombies 30ml 12mg - R230.00
Bombies 18ml 12mg - R130.00
Hurricane Vapes 12mg - R130.00 

Special on while stocks last and please note I only have 12mg in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (13/5/15)

Hey Luke - which tobacco Hurricane Vapes do you have in stock?


----------



## SlinX (14/5/15)

Hi Wes 

I have , sunshine, Belgian and vanilla sky.


----------

